# Identity Theft Awareness And Investigation



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Identity Theft Awareness And Investigation*
10/24/05 Natick, MA 
http://srrtraining.com/IdentityTheftandAwareness.html

Two scenarios:

*Victim*: "Officer, I just came out of the Mall after shopping for only 20 minutes and my car is gone."

*Officer*: "Ok, will you tell me the make and model? What color is it? Do you know what the registration number is? Were the keys in it? I will dispatch an officer to take a more complete report."

*Victim*: Officer, I went shopping at the Mall last week and I believe somebody stole my credit card information because over $3,000 worth of merchandise has been charged that I did not authorize."

*Officer*: (How would you respond? What immediate questions would you ask? )

America's fastest growing crime, Identity Theft, affects 1 in 5 Americans and has resulted in losses of over $53 Billion per year. The average Identity Theft victim has spent an average of 175 hours and $800 in out-of-pocket expenses to clear their names. It is the number one fraud complaint in the United States and according to the Federal Trade Commission most Law Enforcement Agencies do not proactively combat Identity Theft, nor do they train their officers on Identity Theft interdiction and investigation. Yet, it is becoming the most commonly encountered crime in every police agency in the United States and abroad.

In fact, Identity Theft has become a vehicle of choice for drug traffickers and terrorists to obtain enormous sources of funding for their illegal operations. Identity theft is committed by organized crime groups such as Russian OC, Terrorist Groups, La Cosa Nostra, Anarchists, and other groups and individual criminals seeking huge profits for less risk.

This course will show officers how to identify it, prevent it, interdict it, and investigate it effectively and efficiently. It is recommended for investigators and patrol officers from any agency regardless of size or available resources.

This course includes many topics, such as:

Dynamics of Identity Theft 
Vehicles Used for Committing Identity Theft 
Crime Prevention Methods to Empower the Community in the Fight Against Identity Theft
Exposing Identity Theft Perpetration
Interdiction Methods
Conducting Investigations of Identity Theft Crimes

http://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=82476

*Instructor:* Det. Sgt. Lou Savelli, NYPD, retired in 2004 as one of the most decorated officers in NYPD history. He was the Detective Squad Commander of the Terrorism Interdiction Unit (TIU) which was formed on 9/11/01. It's mission: investigate the attacks on the World Trade Center and seek out Al Qaeda sleeper cells operating in the United States. Prior to the TIU, Sgt. Savelli was the Detective Squad Commander of the Gang Division Major Case Squad. This unit was created from the NYPD's first Citywide Anti-Gang Enforcement (CAGE) Unit. The CAGE Unit was created by Sgt. Savelli in 1996 and because of its success, it was recognized as the Most Effective Gang Unit in the United States. Sgt. Savelli was twice awarded Supervisor of the Year out of 20,000 supervisors of all ranks and named one of NYPD's Top 10 Most Effective Leaders. As a Detective, he was a member of the New York Drug Enforcement Task Force where he specialized in money laundering cartels and international drug trafficking organizations such as the Cali Columbian Drug Cartel. In fact, he and his drug unit made the Largest Cash Seizure in World History to date: $20 million dollars. In addition, he is co-founder and current first vice-president of the East Coast Gang Investigators Association. 
*Payment:* If you wish to pay for this course by means of a credit or debit card, please register for the course first, then return to this page and click on the PayPal icon below and fill in the required information. Thank you.

*Tuition $ 129 US*

Got Questions? Click Here


----------

